# Lots of Salmon tails



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh, and a couple filets as well.  Starting to accumulate too many tails and figured it was time to turn them into future gifts to my neighbors, etc.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 10, 2016)

I can perform some QC for you if needed!  Those look good, and like I've said before, I'm not much of a salmon guy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Yum! That's the best part! I'd be keeping all that for myself!


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

They look good from here 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

Beautiful looking salmon, Craig!

I'd keep those for myself too!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Oct 11, 2016)

Dang it man,,, them look good,,, good trading stock right there. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2016)

Everyone loves tail:-). Nice smoked salmon.



CrankyBuzzard said:


> I can perform some QC for you if needed!  Those look good, and like I've said before, I'm not much of a salmon guy.


A few more threads like this and you will become a salmon guy.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 11, 2016)

Lucky neighbors. 

Beautiful fish.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Are there any houses in your neighborhood for sale?

I would like to become one of your neighbors.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2016)

Right behind me is a house 4 sale,  because they are so sick of smelling my smokes.........yeah right!


----------



## j7general (Oct 12, 2016)

Everything OK after the storm?

Salmon in the gulf??

Cheers!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2016)

uh,

what storm?  Salmon in Gulf?  What are you talking about?


----------



## j7general (Oct 12, 2016)

We are expecting maybe a quarter inch here in Santa Cruz-------Any drop here is a "Storm".

Looking forward to it though with all our fires.   Pray we get it!

Take care, John


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2016)

Once again, super salmon, Sir!

Disco


----------

